
Mosquitos as Weapons - Vigier
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/while-brazil-was-eradicating-zika-mosquitoes-america-made-them-into-weapons
======
macintux
When I was a kid in the 80s, I couldn't understand why non-aligned countries
didn't love the US. Freedom, liberty, all that claptrap.

Adult is one long string of disillusionments.

~~~
aab0
The left hand disagrees with the right hand... How much has polio eradication
been set back by the CIA's decision to use polio vaccination as a front for
hunting Osama bin Laden?

~~~
x5n1
But they got him, which is nice. And I don't think that had anything to do
with this.

------
rundmc
There is a still a potential solution:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterile_insect_technique](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterile_insect_technique)

[http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/07/health/zika-virus-
sterile-...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/03/07/health/zika-virus-sterile-
mosquito/)

~~~
degenerate
My favorite radiolab episode called 'kill em all' gives a very fun explanation
of this technique. The episode is 2 years old, so Zika wasn't a problem yet,
but it easily explains the sterilization science:
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/kill-em-
all/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/kill-em-all/)

------
michaelkeenan
It's sad that humans choose other humans as their worst enemies. Mosquitoes
are a much worse foe. We should be allying against mosquitoes, not allying
with mosquitoes against each other!

This is explored in greater detail in this wonderful essay, Foes Without
Faces: [https://blog.jaibot.com/foes-without-
faces/](https://blog.jaibot.com/foes-without-faces/)

~~~
Terr_
But humans happen to be direct competitors for the exact same territory and
resources as us!

Wily bastards too, you can't trust 'em...

